# FreeBSD Host Access Point



## mih3y (Feb 25, 2010)

```
Ifconfig wlan create wlandev ral0
ifconfig wlan0 ssid freebsdap mode 11g mediaopt inet 192.168.2.7 netmask 255.255.255.0
```
And i get 

```
ifconfig: SIOCSIFMEDIA(media): Device not configured.
```
Where is my mistake?


----------



## Alt (Feb 25, 2010)

Try

```
ifconfig wlan create wlandev ral0 wlanmode hostap
```


----------

